# Need DIY for one near downend Bristol!!!



## Antoniahart3 (25 January 2015)

Hi all. I'm desperately seeking a DIY yard or private yard with a stable for my well behaved 15:3 gelding. He's semi retired so no facilities necessary although would be a nice benefit. Can live alone or in a herd but needs to be local to home (downend) or in between there and thornbury (work). He is living out at the moment and is dropping weight, he doesn't like the outdoor evenings. Preferably would like daytime turnout. Anyone know of anywhere or anyone who may be able to help me out? Even just for a few months whilst I continue my search. Thanks in advance. X


----------



## miss_c (25 January 2015)

Swallow's Nest near Leyland, Stuart Mann's in Winterbourne, Up Yonder in Hambrook, Grove Farm which is more Pucklechurch way... Avoid Tudor.


----------



## Antoniahart3 (25 January 2015)

Fab thank you. Been driving around like a lost soul today x


----------



## miss_c (25 January 2015)

No problem, you must live near me (I'm in Downend  )


----------



## MochaDun (26 January 2015)

Up Yonder is assisted livery weekday mornings as liveries not allowed on yard until after 9am.  It's a BHS registered yard with school, daily turnout in winter apart from in very bad conditions, small turnout herds (3-4 same sex) but sounds like a bit more that you might need for your chap.  In addition to the list above there's Westerleigh Stables - much larger same sex herds, school but not that great a surface, nice hacking off yard onto bridleway.  Also Hillyfields in Winterbourne - don't know much about that one myself.


----------

